# SAFE picture posting - Question



## Moo (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,

Short & Sweet, I would like to eventually post pictures online but am worried about snoops, pigs, snitches, and other rat bastards who get off on causing ruin and wreaking havoc in a good persons life.....

Am not up to date on these matters, and a search for "safety, security" here did not yield any recent nor promising results....

Please help!

I'm worried if I photograph something at a given location, that the picture could be traced to that exact location.... Is that realistic?  I've heard it's a genuine worry amongst many who are interested in these and like topics.

Any advice to stay free and to not even have one worry?  

Thank you all.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2017)

Some digital formats with gps will list exact cooridinates. They can be turned off before taking the photo or removed from the photo in post processing. You tell me, can you tell my location by my photo? 

View attachment cbd oil.jpg


----------



## Moo (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't, but wouldn't know how anyway.... Would you mind telling more about this "post processing" you said.  Is that just turning location off, or is that opening image "details" and editing....?  Or using a certain image host?  

Thank you for response, I feel way behind not knowing anything about any of this.... 

I've attached an image.  Can you see a location anywhere?  Could anyone? 

View attachment 20170110_130902.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2017)

I use a couple of different post processing programs. Photoshop or picaso are pretty good. You can resize the photo or make adjustments for color correction.


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2017)

What up Moo ?-- Been posting pics off my smart phone for over 2 years ?-- Seems I'm slightly over the legal plant count for Texas too !-- Long as I'm around they probably not hunting round here ! -- I went to the same school they went to and there are traits I look for ! -- Don't mean I can't be fooled but I for hunt them !


----------



## Moo (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey keef, thank you man that is encouraging.  

I'm worried about that GPS thing umbra mentioned..... Feel like I could just broadcast a ******* secret unknowingly.... 

Thank you both.  I'll try that Picasso I think.... I'm tempted to try an idea a friend enlightened me to - just use  a regular camera, and upload to secure system or at least some kinda secure-ness.

Hey what'd y'all think of that picture I posted above?  That tree is eating the old bike!


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2017)

I like it Moo !-- Been up in that tree awhile !-- I had lots of the same worries U have !-- Caution is good !-- 
If they so good at tracking growers down why can't they catch the cartel growers on public land ? -- I've heard the spooky tales about them being about to see the heat from lights with infrared !-- Nope !- Can't do it !-- If they so high tech why ain't they caught us all or even some of us !-- Bottom line is U are more likely to get caught because someone talked  than from any other reason ! -- Now it might not to be wise to post a pic of yourself with pot and your licence plate in the pic !-- I was the only prohibition grower when I first bumped into the Old Farts Club !-- One of us had to come out the shadows !-- Now They's a bunch of prohibition state outlaw growers ! -- Be careful but U among your own kind here !


----------



## Moo (Jan 10, 2017)

Right on man.  Good to be here . And yes I agree, not many ratsnitchpignarcs are likely to be here trolling for busts to get off on.... And they do get off on it... Takes a certain kind of miscreant.  Weird.

Now for the infrared,  they  can, but I imagine it's not very common.... They're probably on your tale already anyway if they're using some kind of FLIR camera to peep..... Strange people man.... Even so, I will NOT argue your bottom line which I agree fully- someone talking is main cause, the root of which starts, where? You guessed it! 

It is encouraging to see this place, and to know, those prohibited states are slowly shrinking in number.....


----------



## Keef (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep Moo !-- U grow ? -- Old pot farmers are suspicious by nature !-- Someone show up here pretending --someone sniffs it out pretty quick !-- Comes down to either U is or U ain't who and what U say U are !-- 
What I'm good at is writing styles !-- I find 2 different writing styles under the same name !-- I got U ! --Then someone has to find out some stuff !-- So if U grow or want to ? -- Jump on in !-- I see U been at MP for a long time with only a few post ? -- U just been in the shadows afraid of getting caught if U participated ?
I take it U not in a free state ?


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2017)

Just so it don't scare U if U find out later !-- I was a military policeman ! -- This place been good to me and if I have a skill set that can help keep it a safe place for our kind ? -- Then I'm on it ! -- Anyway thought I'd let U know so if U found out later wouldn't be news to U ! --


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Aww hell, I ain't worried.  Actually I think that's cool as hell you did that before man! 
I have not grown since my summer of 2010!  I will again, someday, when times are right.  I've been in apartments since 2011, keep getting a good job, then getting laid off, twice now in oil industry, man that sucks.... Just now starting to get back on feet again, been at this job for a year now and it's a good lil company.  But hell you know what? Our dad-gum apartment burned up last week..... So now it's a struggle again, with family, something must happen, and quick. I'm just here for encouraging friends and and learning for now.  I've had a few grows.  Yep I'm in OK so a prohibited state it is.... But me and cousins grew up growing, since teens, and that's quite the chore for outdoors in OK!  Never have had an indoor grow.... But someday I'll have a decent type set up of a kind..... Will be nice.. 

I have been a member here a while, yes.... I just don't come here as much as another forum, which is down now for a few months..., I think it's gone..., Weird, I was a mod there, and not one word of warning.., like it was an accident.  I hope they get it fixed, but for now I visit the other forums occasionally.  Always have loved this place though, it is special that's sure.

Anywho thanks for your honesty man, I understand why you wanted to tell me this, but it is of no matter in a negative way of course. Actually another mod at another forum I've known for years was a cop, then a counselor.... Interesting guy.  Haven't talked to any of them for a while, months....

I recently have grown re-interested with greenery since having discussions about it with a friend more often lately.... So even though now's not an acceptable time to grow, I know the time will be back soon.  You can't just throw em in the ground and visit every week or two out here, some months you must give daily attention, the wind and humidity and temps being the blame.., I'm sure you understand being from tx!  I've gotten good at it, but you do have to baby them at times.  For a while I was attempting to breed a heat resistant strain, goal of creating a third or fourth generation of the best plants that tolerated this weather.  A perfect OK strain!

So no, I'm not afraid to post, and nothing atm to get caught for..... But yeah recently I've become concerned with pic carrying I.d. marks of some kind.....

Take care, and see ya 'round


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2017)

Moo I hope U get back on your feet soon !-- I'm no stranger to a run of bad luck myself !-- I got family in OK !-- I'm down near the border -- Coast guard --Border patrol and all the law dogs --Fly over my house at least half dozen times every day !-- The cartels play them all for chumps !-- They know the limitations of FLIR and so do I ! -- I hope U get back on your feet soon !-- There's some nice heat resistant varieties out there already !-- Good Luck again !


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Good morning!  Thanks for kind words man.  We will be back to normal very soon.  That's one thing I always think of if I start to stress, is that all moments and spans of time and the events and situations held inside are temporary.
Sometimes the best spot is right in plain sight.  nice man.  Good to know about the existence of heat tolerant strains too.... I was aware there were some decent ones but seems the last time I looked into it I was seeing temp. recommendations in 80's and 90's.. hell that was almost ten years ago though.. fuzzy..... I'd like to talk about this more sometime.... 

Man also, we went lake Texarkana a couple years back... Or was it lake texoma? Shaped like a dragon almost.... Very nice place.... We lived in Austin when I was a kid briefly.., texans and Okies always have some rivalry, mostly with football, but all on same team here.

It's a beauty I tell ya!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

umbra said:


> Some digital formats with gps will list exact cooridinates. They can be turned off before taking the photo or removed from the photo in post processing. You tell me, can you tell my location by my photo?



I know exactly where your at Umbra. Standing infront of that awesome oil taking a picture. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

Keef said:


> Just so it don't scare U if U find out later !-- I was a military policeman ! -- This place been good to me and if I have a skill set that can help keep it a safe place for our kind ? -- Then I'm on it ! -- Anyway thought I'd let U know so if U found out later wouldn't be news to U ! --



OMG,,,Keef is POPO. :bolt:

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

Your Pics is not what will get you busted Bro,,,its ppls mouth that gets them busted or the smell they didnt cover up. Most the time they are bragging to their BEST FRIEND,,,who has put more ppl in Prison then anything. Thats a fact.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 11, 2017)

Right click on the pictures above and select "View Image Info" from the drop down menu. Then, select the "General" tab and you'll see the meta tags associated with the picture.

Or, take any pic on your computer and right click on the file name, select "Properties" from the drop down menu. More info for ya. 

Here are a couple decent reads on meta tags...

http://www.howtogeek.com/211427/how...oto-was-taken-and-keep-your-location-private/

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/how-to-determine-where-a-picture-was-taken/

https://www.technipages.com/find-the-location-where-a-picture-was-taken

http://www.technorms.com/38749/remove-personal-exif-information-from-digital-photos


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep indeed. Have been enjoying your posts around here WeedHopper, thanks for your words

You're all appreciated.

Thanks Hackerman for links too man.  Interesting stuff.  I've learned a fair amount about this since posting the thread, which is purpose of this place.  I read the how-to geek page only so far will get others later on....

Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

Good posting Hackerman. :48:


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2017)

Hopper all I got to judge po-po high tech by down here is Larry, Curly and Mo down on the border !-- A nice thunderstorm about to hit they start lining up at the border !-- Rain or even a heavy fog and FLIR is useless !-- If it's a hot day and the want to cross anyway --They just get someone to trip one of those sensors far away from them and border patrol run up there while they cross else where !-- Another thing !-- All them shrimp boats going out and coming in morning and evening ? --Ain't all hauling shrimp !--


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Buncha jokers .... I almost feel sorry for 'em


----------



## Keef (Jan 11, 2017)

MP is trending in Sooner Country Moo !-I see we got a member called Okiehomie !--Wonder where they at ? Friend of your's ?


----------



## Moo (Jan 12, 2017)

Yep indeed.  He signed up for the growery and got zilch response so I asked if I could copy his question here.... Which is posted in indoor section... Lo and behold we got immediate response, convincing him to join up.  MP rules.  New active members are the life blood man, imo.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 12, 2017)

we need some new active members. if you and moving up, you get left behind


----------



## Keef (Jan 12, 2017)

I was at the growery once !-- Came in one door and they kicked me out the other ! --


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2017)

When you connect your camera to your comp 99% of camera's have the gps hidden in the picture file, it is easy to find, I will not tell you how.

To overcome this.....

When the picture from your camera shows on your comp screen, take a screen shot, edit the screen shot in whatever image prog you have, I find paint is easy, save the screen shot pic and not the original, the saved screen shot is a virgin picture with no gps attached.

eace:


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 12, 2017)

If it really becomes a concern to anyone, you can change meta tags in Windows.

Simply right click on the filename and select "Properties" from the drop down menu.

Click on the "Details" tab and at the bottom of that window you'll see a link that says, "Remove properties and personal information".

A new window will open and you can select or deselect any of the meta tags. Or, you can add false ones if you had the intention to re-direct.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> If it really becomes a concern to anyone, you can change meta tags in Windows.
> 
> Simply right click on the filename and select "Properties" from the drop down menu.
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:

No need to trip on this. It is easy to remove any meta data in your pics before posting. I always keep all gps tagging off.  
Loose lips are more likely to sink your ships. Tell No one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## oltomnoddy (Feb 18, 2017)

Moo said:


> I can't, but wouldn't know how anyway.... Would you mind telling more about this "post processing" you said.  Is that just turning location off, or is that opening image "details" and editing....?  Or using a certain image host?
> 
> Thank you for response, I feel way behind not knowing anything about any of this....
> 
> I've attached an image.  Can you see a location anywhere?  Could anyone?



I was wondering who stole my bike.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Feb 18, 2017)

I use a disclaimer...

All text, and/or pics, by this person are fictional and for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## AGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> If it really becomes a concern to anyone, you can change meta tags in Windows.
> 
> Simply right click on the filename and select "Properties" from the drop down menu.
> 
> ...



I do this and it makes a copy. I delete the original and upload the copy.


----------

